# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  آشنایی با رشته علوم تربیتی

## Mahsa.Nzr

علوم تربیتی

هدف :
رشد سالم و صحیح جوامع انسانی در گرو تعلیم و تربیت صحیح و اصولی افراد آن  جامعه است . بدیهی است هر چقدر آگاهی و دانش اقشار مختلف جامعه نسبت به  تعلیم و تربیت افزایش یابد ، جامعه در مسیر تکامل و تعالی رشد خواهد یافت و  البته این امر ، یعنی ارتقاء و افزایش آگاهی عمومی مردم در زمینه تعلیم و  تربیت ، توسط متخصصان و صاحبنظران و همچنین مدرسان و معلمان علوم تربیتی  انجام می گیرد . نظر بر این مهم ، رشته علوم تربیتی به منظور تربیت و آموزش  افراد در بیشتر دانشگاههای کشور دایر بوده است. 
آیا معلم عاملی است که به بچه ها یاد می دهد ؟ یا سبب می شود که بچه ها خود  یاد بگیرند ؟ آیا معلم باید به همه جوانب درس خود فکر کند و پس از آن درس  دهد یا باید بدون محاسبه وارد میدان یاددادن شود و شروع به تدریس و یاد  دادن کند ؟ 
بی شک ، هر معلم کاردان و ماهری سعی می کند به دانش آموز خود کمک کند تا  خودشان به یاد گرفتن عمیق و پایدار دست یابند . یاد گرفتنی که پیامد آن  دانستن بسیاری از چیزهای دیگر است و این همان یادگرفتن خلاق با میل و رغبت و  همیشگی است . این نوع یاد گرفتن حافظه شاگردان را خسته نمی کند و آنها را  فقط برای امتحان دادن آماده نمی سازد . بلکه تفکر آنان را پرورش می دهد و  مهارتهای آنها را پی می ریزد و بارور می کند . در واقع شیوه تدریس معلم از  چنان اعتباری برخوردار است که طراحی و انتخاب درست و به جای آن در فرآیند  یاددهی- یادگیری ، مهمتر از اطلاعات علمی معلم است و گزینش راه اشتباه ،  ضایعه خطرناکی برای نظام آموزشی محسوب می شود . 

توانایی های مورد نیاز و قابل توصیه :

فرآیند یادگیری با انسان سر و کار دارد و انسان بدون مهر و محبت و توجه خاص  ، تحت تاثیر قرار نمی گیرد و چیزی را نمی آموزد. از همین رو دانشجوی علوم  تربیتی باید انسان دوست و درد آشنا باشد تا در بهبود وضعیت آموزشی کشور نقش  موثری داشته باشد . 
علوم تربیتی فرآیند کیفی و خرد است ؛ یعنی به یادگیری تک تک انسان ها توجه  دارد . به همین دلیل دانشجوی این رشته باید نوع دوست، انسان دوست، علاقمند  به دانش آموزان و در عمل صادق باشد. همچنین لازم است از نظر هوشی ، توانایی  فوق العاده ای داشته و دید هنری داشته باشد . 
دانشجوی این رشته باید خلاق بوده تا بتواند ابزار آفرین و راه آفرین باشد  در حال حاضر نیز می بینیم که دانشجویان توانمند این رشته گاه با وسایل  بسیار ابتدایی چیزهای جدید و جالبی خلق می کنند . از سوی دیگر دانشجوی این  رشته باید حس هنری داشته باشد . دانشجوی تکنولوژی آموزشی اگر هدفش ورود به  آموزش و پرورش است نباید ایده آل گرا باشد چون هنوز تفکر تکنولوژی آموزشی  در آموزش و پرورش جا نیافتاده است و فارغ التحصیلان این رشته نباید انتظار  داشته باشند که آموخته های خود را خیلی راحت و بدون هیچ مقاومتی در محیط  آموزشی پیاده کنند . در ضمن دانشجوی رشته علوم تربیتی باید قوی و محکم باشد  و از روبرو شدن با مشکلات و سختی ها نترسد و مطمئن باشد که به مرور می  توان ذهنیت ها را عوض کرد و مشکلات را حل نمود . 
برای تحصیل در گرایش کودکان استثنایی باید به این نکته بسیار مهم توجه داشت  که داوطلب این رشته باید از حوصله و گذشت فراوان برخوردار باشد و نسبت به  این کودکان علاقمند و واقع بین باشد . 

نکات تکمیلی :

متاسفانه بعضی از مسوولان نظام آموزشی ما فکر می کنند که رشته تکنولوژی  آموزشی یک رشته ابزاری یا سخت افزاری است. آنها تصور می کنند که متخصص این  رشته تنها می تواند در ساخت وسایل کمک آموزشی یا حداکثر فیلم های آموزشی  موثر باشد در حالی که بر خلاف تصور عامه ، تکنولوژی آموزشی صرفاً در وجود  وسایل و تجهیزات خلاصه نمی شود ، بلکه این رشته یک نگرش تازه است و اساس آن  بر طراحی نظام آموزشی استوار است که با استفاده از اصول روانشناسی و بهره  گیری از علم برنامه ریزی آموزشی و طراحی دقیق مبتنی بر هدف های مشخص و  بالاخره با در نظر گرفتن توام منابع و امکانات انسانی و مادی بهترین روش و  وسایل آموزشی را برای تغییر رفتار فراگیران عرضه می کند .
برای مثال در رشته تکنولوژی آموزشی ، ما درس هایی مثل ? آموزش برنامه ای  داریم و می توانیم به کمک این درس ، خود آموزی تهیه کنیم که به وسیله آن  دانش آموز بتواند بدون بهره گیری از معلم آموزش ببیند. یکی دیگر از درس های  ما طبقه بندی مواد مختلف است که به کمک این درس می توانیم کلیه موادی را  که در یک سازمان آموزشی یا غیر آموزشی وجود دارد . طبقه بندی کنیم تا  مراجعه کننده بدون یاری متخصص به آرشیو سازمان مربوطه مراجعه کرده و به  ماده آموزشی یا غیر آموزشی مورد مورد نیاز دسترسی پیدا کند . در واقع کاری  که یک کتابدار در کتابخانه انجام می دهد . 

معرفی اجمالی گرایش های مقطع كارشناسی:

آموزش و پرورش پیش دبستانی و دبستانی :

آموزش و پرورش پیش دبستانی عبارت است از آموزش و پرورشی که از زمان تولد تا  ابتدای دوره دبستان در مورد کودک انجام می شود . هدف از آموزش و پرورش  دبستانی ، پرورش افرادی با ایمان ، ماهر ، مسئول و خلاق است ؛ بنابراین  پرورش قوای فکری، جسمی ، عاطفی و اجتماعی از جمله هدفهای اولیه این رشته  است . 
آموزش و پرورش پیش دبستانی و دبستانی در جامعه ما موضوع جدیدی است . در  جامعه اسلامی ما ، جایگاه آموزش و پرورش در توضیح و تشریح ارزشهای جدید  حاکم بر جامعه و آماده کردن کودکان برای ایفای وظایف خود ، از اهمیت خاص  برخوردار است . تدوین برنامه های آموزشی و تربیتی در این مقطع سنی بسیار  ضرورت دارد چرا که این دوره در تحکیم پایه و اساس تربیتی و آموزشهای بعدی  از اهمیت بسیار برخوردار است . 

آموزش و پرورش کودکان استثنایی :

کودکان استثنایی را می توان به شش گروه کلی تقسیم کرد و هر گروه را با شرایط خاصی تعلیم داد و تربیت کرد . این شش گروه عبارتند از : 
1- کودکان عقب مانده ذهنی
2- کودکان معلول جسمی
3- کودکان نابینا و نیمه بینا
4- کودکان ناشنوا و نیمه شنوا
5- کودکان مبتلا به اختلالهای عاطفی و اجتماعی 
6- کودکان تیز هوش 
هدف از آموزش و پرورش کودکان استثنایی فراهم کردن امکانات آموزشی ویژه و  فرصتهای مناسب به منظور شکوفایی توانایی های ذهنی و جسمی این کودکان با  توجه به ویژگیهای عقلانی آنها است . 

مدیریت و برنامه ریزی آموزشی:

هدف از گرایش مدیریت و برنامه ریزی آموزشی ، برآوردن نیازهای آموزشی وزارت  آموزش و پرورش بر اساس معارف، ارزشهای تربیت اسلامی و اصول مدیریت صحیح است  . 
دقت و توجه به نیازهای کشور در زمینه کمبود مدیران و برنامه ریزان آموزشی  متعهد و مسلمان در مقاطع مختلف تحصیل در وزارت آموزش و پرورش ، ضرورت و  اهمیت این رشته تحصیلی را روشن می کند . مدیر آموزشی باید از تواناییهای  مختلف از قدرت برنامه ریزی ، آشنایی به روابط انسانی و اصول مدیریت آموزشی ،  برخوردار باشد تا بتواند در مورد مسائل و مشکلات آموزشی ، قدرت تشخیص  مسائل و تصمیم گیری در مورد مشکلات را داشته باشد . 

تکنولوژی آموزشی:

تکنولوژی آموزشی در لغت از واژه های خاص تکنو به معنی برخورد سیستماتیک با  پدیده های علمی ، لوژی به معنای شناخت و آموزش به معنای فعالیت های هدفمندی  است که مربیان یا معلمان انجام می دهند تا تغییر رفتار یا توانایی تغییر  رفتار در فراگیرنده به وجود بیاید. از همین جا مشخص می شود که تکنولوژی  آموزشی به معنای شناخت پدیده ها یا روش های دقیق آموزشی برای رسیدن به  اهداف آموزشی است . 
تکنولوژی آموزشی ، رویکردی سیستمی است که فرآیند یاددهی و یادگیری را کنترل  می کند . برای مثال متخصص تکنولوژی آموزشی بررسی می کند که در فرآیند  یاددهی و یادگیری چه مسائل یا مشکلاتی وجود دارد تا بتواند مسئوولیت حل این  مشکلات را بر عهده بگیرد . چنین فردی نسبت به تمام فرآیند یاددهی و  یادگیری ، خواه فرآیند در مرحله درون داد سیستم باشد یا برون داد یا خود  فرآیند سیستم باشد ، حساسیت نشان می دهد . 
تعلیم و تربیت یک فرآیند است و عوامل سیستماتیک مثل کلاس ، معلم ، کتاب ،  فضای آموزشی و امکانات آموزشی در آن وجود دارد و دارای درون دادی به نام  شاگرد و برون دادی به نام فارغ التحصیل می باشد . 
خیلی ها تصور می کنند که تکنولوژی آموزشی ، تکنولوژی است و این رشته باید  در دانشکده فنی استقرار داشته باشد . اما باید گفت که تکنو با تکنیک فرق  دارد و تکنولوژی آموزشی همراه و همگام با روانشناسی تربیتی کار آموزش را  آسان می سازد . به همین دلیل محل فعالیت دانشجویان و استادان این رشته  دانشکده های علوم تربیتی و روانشناسی تربیتی است و چگونگی فعالیت متخصصان  این رشته با توجه به مبانی تئوریک و عملی روانشناسی پرورشی شکل می گیرد و  در آن طراحی آموزش و اجرا و ارزشیابی آموزش مطرح می باشد . در واقع  کارشناسان این رشته ، طراحان آموزشی یا مهندسان آموزشی هستند . مهندسانی که  هم و غم آنها تسهیل سازی یادگیری و آموزش است .

آینده شغلی و بازار کار:

فارغ التحصیلان گرایش آموزش و پرورش کودکان استثنایی پس از پایان تحصیلات  می توانند مسوولیتهای متفاوتی را در جامعه بر عهده گیرند از جمله : 

- معلم مراکز آموزش و پرورش کودکان استثنایی و مدیریت مراکز آموزش و پرورش کودکان استثنایی . 
- کارشناس گزینش و تشخیص کودکان استثنایی و کارشناس آموزش و پرورش کودکان  استثنایی در موسسات گوناگون از قبیل وزارت آموزش و پروش و سازمان بهزیستی  کشور . 
فارغ التحصیلان مدیریت و برنامه ریزی آموزشی مسوولیتهای متفاوتی را در جامعه می توانند بر عهده گیرند از جمله : 
- مدیریت مراکز آموزشی در سطوح مختلف و کارشناس برنامه ریزی در وزارت آموزش و پرورش .
فارغ التحصیلان آموزش و پرورش پیش دبستانی و دبستانی مسوولیتهای متفاوتی را در جامعه می توانند عهده دار شوند ، از جمله :
- مربی دوره های پیش دبستانی .
- کارشناسی تهیه مواد و وسایل آموزشی و کمک آموزشی برای مراکز پیش دبستانی . 
- کارشناسی تهیه مواد و وسایل آموزشی و کمک آموزشی برای مراکز پیش دبستانی و دبستانی . 
- آموزگار مدارس ابتدائی . 
- مدیریت مدارس ابتدائی . 
- مربی کارورزی دانشجویان تربیت معلم . 
- کارشناس کانون پرورش فکری کودکان و نوجوانان . 
- کارشناس آموزش و برنامه ریزی سازمان بهزیستی .
- کارشناس وزارت آموزش و پرورش . 

فرصتهای شغلی فارغ التحصیلان گرایش تکنولوژی آموزشی:

فلسفه اصلی این رشته استفاده از توانایی فارغ التحصیلان آن در آموزش و  پرورش و سپس صدا و سیما است . اما در عمل می بینیم که به دلیل تفکر غلط  حاکم بر برخی محیط های آموزشی ، تکنولوژیست های آموزشی به سختی جذب این  مراکز می شوند . البته برخی از فارغ التحصیلان این رشته جذب مدارس غیر  انتفاعی شده اند و با ارائه طرح های آموزشی برای دوره ها و درس های مختلف،  کارآیی مدرسه را بسیار ارتقاء داده و در واقع بسیار موفق بوده اند . 
عده ای از فارغ التحصیلان نیز جذب وزارت ارشاد یا کانون پرورش فکری کودکان و  نوجوانان می شوند و بالاخره برخی از فارغ التحصیلان با توجه به توانایی  هایی که در طی تحصیل کسب کرده اند جذب بازار کار آزاد می شوند و به عکاسی  آموزشی با تولید فیلم های آموزشی می پردازند . 

دروس اصلي هر چهار گرايش تاريخ آموزش و پرورش در اسلام و ايران جامعه شناسي  آموزش و پرورش فلسفه آموزش و پرورش اقتصاد آموزش و پرورش اصول و مباني  آموزش و پرورش مقدمات مديريت آموزشي آموزش و پرورش تطبيقي مقدمات برنامه  ريزي آموزشي درسي آموزش و پرورش ابتدايي ، راهنمايي و متوسطه آموزش و پرورش  كودكان استثنائي اخلاق اسلامي مقدمات تكنولوژي آموزشي روشها و فنون تدريس  آشنايي با كتابخانه و اصول كتابداري روانشناسي عمومي روش هاي آماري در علوم  تربيتي روانشناسي رشد 1و2 سنجش و اندازه گيري در علوم تربيتي جامعه شناسي  عمومي مقدمات روش تحقيق در علوم تربيتي 
دروس تخصصي (گرايش تكنولوژي آموزشي) سمينار در برنامه ريزي درسي و آموزشي  اصول برنامه ريزي درس و تحليل محتوا مباني ارتباط انساني برنامه ريزي درسي  ابتدايي اصول طراحي پيامهاي آموزشي سمينار در تكنولوژي آموزشي اصول عكاسي  برنامه ريزي درسي متوسطه توليد برنامه هاي تلويزيوني راديو و تلويزيون  آموزشي انتخاب ، بهره برداري و ارزيابي مواد و وسايل آموزشي تئوري ها و روش  هاي كاربردي در رسانه هاي جمعي توليد مواد آموزشي آموزش برنامه اي آموزش  با روش مبتني بر سيستم ها اصول طراحي نظام هاي آموزشي توليد فيلم هاي  آموزشي برنامه ريزي درسي آموزش عالي و بزرگسالان ارزيابي نظام هاي كوچك  آموزشي آشنايي با مراكز و مواد آموزشي كارورزي ها و اجرا پروژه هاي فردي  كارورزي ها و اجرا پروژه هاي گروهي جامعه شناسي ارتباطي

----------

